# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  price you pay for winstrol

## footballgod

just wondering what everyone pays for winny, my guys charges pretty high i think 200 for 20cc 50mg. , hes the only one that gets real stuff, what do u guys get it for

----------


## broncojosh

tabs...** stuff, 50mg buck a pill...

----------


## Lush

football,
yeah it's expensive from my guy too- but it's dirt cheap if you can get the bulk powder. That's the only way I shelled out $$$ for it. 

Just mix it in water and you're good to go.

----------


## Jack87

That's about average for gym prices.... Not really cheap, but as long as you know it's legit it's not bad...

----------


## Douglas Quade

I paid 300 for anaboic st winny at the beggining of this year. 50mg 20ml

Now that i think of it, i paid top dollar quite a bit back then.

I use ** tabs too.

----------


## Maleko

I pay $11 bucks per amp, Zambon 
Ive seen it as high as $15

----------


## tbulldog

$250 20ml 100mg TTstanol-v

----------


## JP1570

$175 for 20ml of 100mg/ml

----------


## footballgod

jp1570, dam i wish i could find that deal, i would be loving life. how direct is your source, i think my guy gets it from another, thats the cost of the price

----------


## BIG_JDAWG

i payed $9 for zambon 50mgs.. got mine from international source. zambons are always higher with domestics though. but i would pay the extra since 1. they are human grade, and 2. they are dosed exactly what they say.. 50mgs per 1cc

----------


## TheJoker1234

$70 for 20cc 50mg/ml and $160 for 20cc 100mg/ml

----------


## beenie

$10/ml 50mg Winstrol Depot

----------


## BigPete

The goin price around my area for tt winstrol V 100mg/ml 20ml bottle is $290! It's pretty steep but it's the goin price what can you do.

----------


## jimlayhoe

Paperstrol is cheap also :Big Grin:

----------


## Big Rush

> _Originally posted by tbulldog_ 
> *$250 20ml 100mg TTstanol-v*


jesus dude, what's with your avatar?? LOL

----------


## Big Rush

> _Originally posted by BigPete_ 
> *The goin price around my area for tt winstrol V 100mg/ml 20ml bottle is $290! It's pretty steep but it's the goin price what can you do.*


I paid $170 for that... :Smilie: ...don't ask me where because I forgot.

----------


## MindBomb

Some of the prices you guys listed are almost as cheap as if you were to get it cross the border. In Mexico you can get the TT 100mg/20ml for about 150. Domestically speaking, $250 is about the going rate.

----------


## djdjdjddjon

paid 2 bucks per tab for the ** 50mg tabs, kinda high but oh well

dj

----------


## thespiritofaman

$13 dollars per 50mg/amp Winstrol zambon.
I bought 50 of them two weeks ago

----------


## $uperman

alotta of you are saying you paid kinda hight but most of the prices im seeing look about average. some of the guys just got REALLY good deals. its just who ya know really

----------


## Ta TownBacker

Stanazolic by Denkall $100
TTokkyo for $150



Ta TownBacker

----------


## Jack87

Can you fill a bro in on this paperstrol gear... I heard of it, but still don't know very mucy about it...




> _Originally posted by jimlayhoe_ 
> *Paperstrol is cheap also*

----------


## eradikate

i paid 50 bux for 50 of 50mg winny ** tabs. I guess it's ok

----------


## Jack87

> _Originally posted by Big Rush_ 
> *
> I think I know where...
> 
> I paid $170 for that......don't ask me where because I forgot.*

----------


## JERSEY SHORE

zambon $9 each 50mg.5mg body raserch $120 for 200.10mg ttokkyo $100 for 1002.5mg $40 for 100 not bad!!international too takes 3 day's!!!!!est ever(and no don't ask me)

----------


## G Child

> _Originally posted by MindBomb_ 
> *Some of the prices you guys listed are almost as cheap as if you were to get it cross the border. In Mexico you can get the TT 100mg/20ml for about 150. Domestically speaking, $250 is about the going rate.*


I've actually seen TT 100mg/ml 20 ml in Mexico (not TJ) for $100.
Domestics, I've seen them go between $200-275.

----------


## trevor28

I get my Zambon's for $8 an amp, Stick with Winny Depot over Vet, Depot is the best shit I have ever used

----------


## John Hubbard

TT 100mg/20ml - $120 Zambons 50mg- $9/amp

----------


## Gear101

135 100mg/20ml

----------


## Anabolism

I pay $12 bucks per box, 3 amps, Zambon. No Joke to me thats cheap as you will get it. 

 :No No:  


I know they allow source posting over at other boards, but respect our rules here and don't source post. Thanks bro.  :Smilie:  -ppp

----------


## PaPaPumP

> _Originally posted by John Hubbard_ 
> *TT 100mg/20ml - $120 Zambons 50mg- $9/amp*


Damn. You got good prices on that TT. And if that's a non-bulk price on the zammys...those as well. What did you have to do to get it for those prices? :Wink:

----------


## JohnnyB

Anabolism, seen the same price list, glad to hear it worked out. You also answered a question I had if they were zambon or not.

JohnnyB

----------


## Crue4

Denkall--$225
TToyko 100mg -- $250

----------


## getbig

I get Anaboic st 20ml 50mg for $120.I also get stanazlic by denkall 100mg for $140. and much more TT i can go on and on but you know.

----------


## a-bombz

> _Originally posted by BigPete_ 
> *The goin price around my area for tt winstrol V 100mg/ml 20ml bottle is $290! It's pretty steep but it's the goin price what can you do.*


yeah my guy wants 300 for the same bottle,like you said,what can you do....but ive known my guy for quite some time so i might be able to work on him.... :Shoot:  .....just a little bit

----------


## IwillGrow!

3.5$ For each zambon i paid for here in Greece

----------


## way2rude4u

$271 for 500 10mg Ttokkoyo tabs.

----------


## Juice89

Dam Anabolism,
I like your source, no one locally can get Zambon for me and my international source what $75 for 3 amps that just to rich for my blood I looking for a better source to say the least.

----------


## Pheedno

20ml-100mg= $125

**50mg= .90 a pill

----------


## The Butcher

TT 100mg/ml in TJ from a vet who doesn't usually deal in the stuff (family friend who is a legit vet) (is there such a thing in Mx? :LOL:  ) was $170.00 two days ago. I thought that was a damn good price. Iwillgrow, if that's the case, I might move to Greece. Zambons kick ass.

----------


## Pirate50

34$ for 100 5mg Stan tabs. Low dose i know but the price is dirt cheap, pretty good stuff

----------


## ireloaded9

i paid $2 for 50mg pill. oh well, next time i'l buy bulk to get the price lower.

----------


## nj_

$7/amp for zambons, if I buy bulk I can get them as low as $4/amp.

----------


## Madmax

i pay $16 for 3 50mg amps..or $ 7.50 from another guy...unfortunatley both sources were currently out..so i had to buy a 20ml/50mg bottle for 200....locals fuck you when your desperate...Madmax..

----------


## cosworth

$7 amp Zambon 50mg 1ml/amp.
CR.

----------


## Terinox

I can't remember the EXACT price, but for 30cc of 100mg/cc I paid around $275 canadian. That's about $175 u.s. dollars.

----------


## KunipshunFit

7 an amp....

domestic they sell for as high as 17 around here.

----------


## malik

what u guys think about $13 per cc for zambon product,,bec the local bastards r screwing me over and raising the prices, so fellas u think its worth it or should i wait for a new source.

----------


## Matt Foley

5 bucks zambon  :Smilie:

----------


## Matt Foley

> _Originally posted by malik_ 
> *what u guys think about $13 per cc for zambon product,,bec the local bastards r screwing me over and raising the prices, so fellas u think its worth it or should i wait for a new source.*


i hear they cost under a dollar to make in spain  :Smilie:

----------


## adaptations

TT 100mg 145$

----------


## Decoder

$190 for 20ml of 100mg/ml

----------


## usualsuspect

$275 for 30ml of 100mg. Comes to about $140 for a 5 week cycle when split w/ a friend....Uusalsuspect

----------


## web03

100mg 20cc for 240
50mg 20cc for 140

----------


## MYOBRAIN

How expensive is to buy gear in your countries !!! I always pay only $2.60 for each Zambon (original) and $ 4.60 for Russian Dbol (10 tablets)

----------


## Rich8888

I paid $250 for 300 5mg ** Thai's. I also got 20 50mg Zambons for ziltch!!

----------


## GandolfReturns

Canada

PVL
100mg/ml 30ml
$275

Orion Pharma
50mg/ml 20ml
$125

Thats Canadian Funds I hope this thread is referring to Cdn $ otherwise HOLY SHIT, I gotta move it south!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## GUNMAN

does anyone use QV and how much 20ml also did it make you sore?

----------


## GandolfReturns

? Hey Hey Hey?

----------


## barbell2

just recently, international source...8 bucks per 50ml amp..zambon...great deal!

----------


## biglee420

i fucken orginially paid 360 for a 10cc bottle of tokkyo 100mg/cc, now i can get much better like many of the prices on the board

----------


## BEEF

PaperStrol from your friendly kitty $1 10 mg a lot cheaper if you order more

----------


## malik

found a new friend that gets them for me for $8 an amp ,,shit thats better than $13 which i was going to pay right matt folley

----------


## Decoder

Anabolic ST 50mg 20cc $150

----------


## JohnnyB

$4.00 brfore now $5.00 zambon, $180.00 100mg/ml QV

JohnnyB

----------


## G Child

M
E
X
I
C
O

----------


## kman

how about qv, i paided 200 for the 20 ml, anyone else have any experience with qv, and there price range..

----------


## Chach

yo my fellow brothers ZAMBON winny $5 bucks an amp and if i buy in bulk (over 100) i get them for $3.50 you cant beat that with a stick...

----------


## strollin

$240 for 30cc 100mg/ml Valo, $14 for zambons, $80 per 100 5mg tabs Holiday, $140 for 105 5mg tabs from china, and $200 20cc 50mg/ml mexico.NO I"M NOT A SOURCE SO PLEASE DON"T ASK. Some prices good some not so hot!

----------


## Strongman78

4.50$ for zambons (sweden)

----------


## wantsome

I pay $8 per amp on zambons 50mg

and $140 for 200 stanolzol 5mg tabs

people alway sunser estimate winstrol in my opion its the bomb!

----------


## Whoisdaman

Damn bro, I am paying $10 an amp for zambons. Ah well, better than gym prices....

----------

